# Kürschner Farmplätze



## madmurdock (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wo man kann man am besten Leder sammeln um Lederverarbeitung zu pushen? Ich dachte da an den Obsidianwald im Schattenhochland. Jedoch haben dort die Drachen fast 80000 Leben und liegen mit dem grünen Questgear nicht gerade innerhalb von 2 Sekunden. 

Wo würdet ihr euer Leder ranschaffen?


----------



## Stebu (12. Dezember 2010)

Also ich kann dir das Startgebiet in Vashj'ir empfehlen. Dort gibt es einen Haufen Krabben, Aale, etc. pp.
Man braucht sich noch nicht mal groß bewegen: Die Spawnrate der Krabben direkt bei den Schiffen ist sehr hoch. Wenn der letzte in Sichtweite getötet wurde, ist meist schon der Nachschub da. Hab so in kürzester Zeit stackweise Leder (und natürlich auch viel Lederfetzen) gesammelt + Flüchtige Elemente. 

In anderen Zonen hab ich noch keine solche Ansammlung an Tieren entdeckt. Falls doch, immer her mit den Infos.


----------



## Perkone (21. Dezember 2010)

In Hyjal, da wo du diesen Drakoniden in ner quest ersma mit nem Questmesser die Rüstungsplatten runterhauen musst um sie zu töten war für mich das reinste Farmparadies. Zig leute die da questen und die toten Mobs liegen lassen, gab sehr gut Leder


----------



## Caled (23. Dezember 2010)

Ein weiterer guter Farmspot ist in Uldum. Aber hier muss man aufpassen, wie weit man questet. Spätestens wenn man die Quest Der Fall von Neferset hat sollte man aufhören mit questen (ich habe schon 2 Quests vorher aufgehört). Solange liegen in Neferset noch schlafende Tiger herum. Die sind Lvl 85, haben aber nur knapp 39.000 Trefferpunkte. Damit sind die super schnell erledigt, selbst für mich mit Lvl 84 und grüner Ausrüstung; möchte nicht wissen, wie schnell ein 85er mit Equip aus heroischen Instanzen die legt   Und da die Tiger 85 sind, geben die auch des öfteren 2 mal Primitives Leder. Von Vorteil ist auch noch, dass das ganze Gebiet ziemlich weitläufig ist und man normalerweise keine anderen Mobs pullt.


----------



## Titanicus (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich farm in letzter Zeit viel in Tol Barad bei den krokilisken für die es auch ne Dayli gibt


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. Februar 2011)

Titanicus schrieb:


> Ich farm in letzter Zeit viel in Tol Barad bei den krokilisken für die es auch ne Dayli gibt



Seit kurzem eindeutig Tol Barad, in der Mitte das GEbiet mit den Spinnen.


Für die gibt es 2 Dailys und so laufen da massig Spieler rum die die Spinnen killen und liegen lassen - und die kann man kürschnern....


----------



## Gidohra (15. Februar 2011)

seit wan kann man die spinnen kürschnern ?
alls ich das letzte mal geschaut habe ging das nicht


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. Februar 2011)

Gidohra schrieb:


> seit wan kann man die spinnen kürschnern ?
> alls ich das letzte mal geschaut habe ging das nicht



Ich weiss nicht seit wann, war ne Woche im Urlaub und hab gestern zum 1. Mal wieder gespielt - war auch überrascht, aber
es geht echt verdammt gut dort, einerseits questen viele dort und lassen die rumliegen, andererseits respawnen die sehr schnell.

Irgendwie komisch Spinnen zu kürschnern, aber naja, wahrscheinlich wollten sie es wieder vereinfachen - da es davor keine Dailys gab wo man
mit wenig Aufwand dabei kürschnern konnte.


Wurden andere Dinge auch geändert, zB Therazane Daily wo man den Beutel von den Mobs bei dem "Pilz-Gebiet" braucht.

Jeder der Mobs droppt ein Item - von dem man mit 5 wieder den Beutel machen kann.

Zusätzlich droppt der Beutel aber selber auch noch - und nicht so schlecht.....gestern 4 gekillt, 3 "Teil-Items",1 Beutel.

Was das für einen Sinn macht versteh ich nicht....hab vergessen zu checken ob die "Teil-Items" im Inv bleiben....wäre ja noch schöner....

Edit:
aja, geht seit 4.06:

http://www.wowhead.com/npc=46507#comments


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Februar 2011)

Die Schlangen in Vashjir an dem Boot samt Akasha haben eine wunderbar schnelle Spawnrate und sind gerade mit einem Hexer (zudotten, aufsammeln) wunderbar. 20 schwere Leder in 30 Minuten.


----------



## Kwatamehn (3. März 2011)

Ich glaub die Spawnrate wird angepasst nach dem wie viele Leute in der Nähe sind.

Nachdem in Tol Barad immer jemand ist und es so gut wie täglich eine der beiden Quest für die Spinnen gibt, ist das nach wie vor 
der beste Platz.  Die geben nur Leder (keine Fetzen) und relativ oft auch 2 Stk auf einmal.

Wenn da viele die Dailies machen und looten und nicht kürschern, hast du mal ruckzuck die Taschen voller Leder.


Ist Tol Barad in der Hand der eigenen Fraktion, gibts ja auch die Daily mit den Krokos. Insbesondere wenn die Schlacht gerade vorüber ist und man gewonnen
hat, machen das , da es die näheste Q vom Q-Gber aus ist, eigentlich verdammt viele sofort. Dementsprechend liegen dort auch die Krokos zum freien Kürschnern rum
und respawnen verdammt schnell. Kaum 2 auf einem Fleck gekürschnert, greift einen schon das neu gespawnte an.


Nachteil an dem ganzen , v.a. dass man jetzt die Spinnen kürschnern kann: Die Lederpreise sind im Keller - mit Verkauf vom Leder wird man nicht mehr reich.


Da lohnt es sich eher Geschwärzte Drachenschuppen zu verkaufen, was im Obisidianwald bei den Drachkins gut geht....


Ich farm dort max. 20 Min für 20 Schuppen und genug Leder um mir einen Pelz beim Lederhändler zu kaufen und die Lederer-Bein-VZ zu craften.

Die bringt im AH manchmal so an die 1k Gold.


----------



## Dexis (4. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Spawnrate wird angepasst nach dem wie viele Leute in der Nähe sind.
> 
> Nachdem in Tol Barad immer jemand ist und es so gut wie täglich eine der beiden Quest für die Spinnen gibt, ist das nach wie vor
> der beste Platz. Die geben nur Leder (keine Fetzen) und relativ oft auch 2 Stk auf einmal.
> ...


WENN die Leute ihre gekillten Mobs auch looten, kann man dort sehr gut und schnell kürschnern. Bei uns hat es sich mal wieder durchgesetzt, dass die Mobs nicht ganz gelootet werden damit auch ja keiner kürschnern kann. Kennt man zwar von jedem Addon, ist hier aber sehr deutlich zu sehen.



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Nachteil an dem ganzen , v.a. dass man jetzt die Spinnen kürschnern kann: Die Lederpreise sind im Keller - mit Verkauf vom Leder wird man nicht mehr reich.


Das war doch auch schon immer so. Die Berufe für herstellbare Rüstungen & Waffen gehen Stück für Stück in den Keller, bis mit dem nächsten Inhaltspatch neue Rezepte mit höherem itemlvl kommen. Die will dann wieder jeder haben und die Preise gehen für kurze Zeit stark nach oben, bis sie sich wieder unten eingependelt haben.



Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ich farm dort max. 20 Min für 20 Schuppen und genug Leder um mir einen Pelz beim Lederhändler zu kaufen und die Lederer-Bein-VZ zu craften.
> 
> Die bringt im AH manchmal so an die 1k Gold.


Auch ein Unterschied von Server zu Server, bei uns bekommst du an guten Tagen vielleicht noch 400-500g für die Beinrüstung. Die meisten haben mittlerweile kapiert dass man das Leder beim Händler gegen Bälge eintauschen kann


----------



## Kwatamehn (4. März 2011)

Eh ists von Server zu Server alles verschieden.


Dennoch ists für mich der Ort auf Tol Barad für reines Leder eines der besten Plätze - wenn man grad sowieso die Daily macht (4 von den grossen oder 12 von den kleinen)

Ja, mir blutet auch das Herz wenn ich da 20 tote Spinnen sehe und kann keine kürschern, aber zumindest bei mir looten die meisten schon, der Respawn wenn mehrere dort sind
ist enorm schnell und so kommt man echt sehr schnell an ein paar Stacks.


Das die Preise runtergehen ist mir auch klar, aber nachdem die Spinnen kürschnerbar wurden sind sie innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen enorm gesunken.

Für die Bein-VZ glaub ich gar nicht, dass der Preis an den Bälgen liegt, eher die Schuppen, die alleine sind bei uns noch relativ teuer, obwohl sie wie erwähnt relativ leicht im Obsidianwald farmbar sind.

Aber zumindest bei uns geht da kaum wer hin, es gibt Zeiten da sind auch gar keine Schuppen im AH, oder nur wenige und sehr teuer, die Bein-VZ ist auch selten im AH, von daher ist sie halt noch relativ gut teuer verkaufbar - sonst bleibt ja wiedermal eh nicht sonderlich viel. Die PVP-Teile sowas um die ~ 250 Gold, aber die Elemente dafür sind nicht so gut farmbar oder im Verhältnis zum Gewinn der Crafts dann zu teuer.

Darum konzentriere ich mich halt mom. auf die Bein-VZ.  An Kugeln für die Epics komm ich mom. leider kaum ran, bzw. hab selten Glück, weil Viperngürtel oder Drachentötertunika stehen im AH um tw. 8k.(ob sie zu den Preisen auch gekauft werden, kA)


----------



## Dexis (4. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Für die Bein-VZ glaub ich gar nicht, dass der Preis an den Bälgen liegt, eher die Schuppen, die alleine sind bei uns noch relativ teuer, obwohl sie wie erwähnt relativ leicht im Obsidianwald farmbar sind.


Ich hatte das auf die Bälge bezogen, weil ich bis vor etwa drei Wochen noch richtig gutes Gold mit den Bälgen gemacht habe. Das Lustige daran war, dass das normale Leder teilweise deutlich günstiger im AH zu kaufen war als der Balg. Ich hab das Leder aufgekauft, in Schweres Leder verarbeitet, beim Händler gegen Bälge eingetauscht und die ins AH gestellt. Ich hab allein im Januar mit quasi null Arbeitsaufwand (außer dem kurzen Trip ins Schattenhochland) locker 10.000g gemacht.
Mittlerweile hat sich der Preis angeglichen weil viele auf den Trichter gekommen sind und sich ihr Stück vom Kuchen holen wollten


----------



## Arosk (4. März 2011)

Naja ich bin zufrieden, das schnelle hochskillen und farmen hat sich gelohnt, grad mal 180k Gold gemacht :>


----------

